# Ming Thein - good photographer ?



## Solarflare (Feb 7, 2013)

Many of you might already know that photographer who is also a blogger, Ming Thein.

Some bloggers are of questionable content, like Ken Rockwell or Thom Hogan. Rockwells pictures are kind of okay, not brilliant but not bad. Thom Hogan has yet to impress me with any picture, he rather impresses me with his walls of text about the even most boring issues, like photography company strategies. I just want great cameras from those companies, is all.

Not so much Ming Thein. He takes such a boring theme like "cities" and instantly comes up with pictures that makes me instantly go: "WHOW!".

I just cant believe how much talent this guy has.

I wonder if people will remember him in half a century: "Oh there was Edward Weston, then there was Henri Cartier-Bresson, and then there was Ming Thein !".


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 7, 2013)

I like his eye. He definitely "sees" composition... However none of his photographs would lead me to misspell "wow."


----------



## Designer (Feb 7, 2013)

I just checked his blog.  He has "seen" some good shots, but most of the ones he has posted are unremarkable.

So I'm guessing no.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't see anything really remarkable....


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 8, 2013)

Interesting.


----------

